# Baron Ferdinand James von Rothschild



## practicallyostensible (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know where I can find any information about the Rothschild family in connection to orchid collection, botany, etc? I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2007)

www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20417846-5001942,00.html


----------



## practicallyostensible (Dec 4, 2007)

NYEric said:


> www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20417846-5001942,00.html



Thanks Eric. How's the weather holding up over there?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

Windy but typical NYC winter, a drop of snow at night so I dress heavvily the next morning. Of course when I go outside it's 40 degrees so I'm melting on the subway!


----------



## paphiness (Dec 12, 2007)

*Ferdinand James Anselm Freiherr von Rothschild*

I posted a short blurb on the Baron Rothschild on my blog at www.slipperorchidblog.com.

Actually, I'm planning to continue to post on that topic -- when I get some more time!

Regards,

DYH


----------

